# South Australian Railways Narrow Gauge Loco V Class



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

I've started a new project this time a small steam loco. Using techniques from some of my previous builds. Mainly built from styrene, there will also be brass fittings, cast details, battery power and wireless engine control.

I settled on the SAR V class loco. Dubbed "the Rat" by workers of the era, these diminutive engines ended up mainly being used as shunters. Over their career these loco's were used on all the narrow gauge networks on the SAR (Port Lincoln / Copper coast / Peterborough / Mt Gambier). 

Out of the 16 built, only one remains preserved under shelter at Narracorte in the states south-east. This is one of the many designs the railway obtained from Beyer Peacock.

http://www.australiansteam.com/V 9.htm
http://www.comrails.com/sar_locos/r_c_v.html
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/112448524

I started on the frame yesterday at the AMRE (Adelaide Model Railway Exhibition) and worked on the rear bunker last night. The Rn Wagon is coming to the final stages and I needed something to continue and extend my skills.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

http://i1072.photobucket.com/albums...ass Loco Build/V CLass Loco 1_zpsawtfh0gl.jpg

http://i1072.photobucket.com/albums...ass Loco Build/V Class Loco 2_zpsrodzogpi.jpg

http://i1072.photobucket.com/albums...ass Loco Build/V Class Loco 3_zpst1sb8tzr.jpg

http://i1072.photobucket.com/albums...ass Loco Build/V CLass Loco 4_zpsvt40r2yi.jpg

http://i1072.photobucket.com/albums...ass Loco Build/V Class Loco 5_zpsmkgn8riy.jpg


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Are you going to use an off the shelf mech?

Progress looks good

Alan


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm currently looking at off-the shelf or adapt. I don't like my chances of finding a compatible mech. I may look at a magic carpet, NSWL or even a Tamiya unit and make the relevant adaptations to keep it in prototype.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

maybe a bachmann or LGB 0-4-0 would be a good start for a mech?


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Am looking at the LGB 0-4-0 mech or a Bachman 0-4-0 mech. Having spoken to Allan Lewis who built his over a decade ago, he used a Bachman 2-4-2 and then bashed the unit into a V Class. I am trying to locate tech specs, sizes and drawings to find the best fitting mech.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

The Bachmann 2-4-2 or 'Lyn' driver diameter is about 37mm and wheelbase is about 67mm.
The motorblock on the newer improved version has metal gears. Changing the wheelbase may be difficult. The person you mentioned probably used the first version which had a very basic plastic motorblock which was perhaps easier to modify but they were not very good quality.
The 'Lyn' 2-4-2 drivers are nearly correct in diameter and the spokes are similar to what you need but the wheelbase like LGB 0-4-0 etc. are too spaced.
The Bachmann Lil Big Hauler 0-4-0 has drivers about 35mm and I think they are driven by only one axle so the wheelbase is probably easy to shorten but the spokes are way different and you get no driving rods etc.
The Bachmann 0-4-0 porter driver diameter is about 35mm and spokes are same as above.
I think most of the LGB engine blocks have the motor driving both axles so they would not be suitable to shorten.

The 'Lyn' wheels are probably the best but as for a motorblock.... ??? 
If you could fit them to an AristoCraft Center Cab motorblock you might get close to right but it might end up a racer too.

Andrew


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Going by my calculations.

Wheelsize - 3 feet diameter = 37.5mm / 1.5 inches in 1:24 scale. 
That's pretty close to what I need. The Lyn wheels would make a good start and modify to fit from there.

Axle spacings - 4 feet 3 inches = 53.125mm / 1 5/16 of an inch in 1:24 scale.
modify or make a unit from those specs.

Motor block size needs to be 100 mm long x 37mm wide x 40mm tall to fit within boiler and frame.

Might be able to use the cylinders and drive rods set up with a few little mods.

Thanks for the info mate.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Bachmann have some parts for Lyn 2-4-2.
They do have the rear driver with brass gear
http://estore.bachmanntrains.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=66_69_597&products_id=6988
Shame to destroy a Lyn just for the driving wheels.

Below is an image of inside the motorblock of the newer version of Lyn.
The front driver axle is not geared, instead having the eccentrics for the valves, therefore it may be possible to shorten the wheelbase by making/modifying the motorblock casing.









Andrew


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

I had a look also at PIKO drive units. It seems the drive unit for the BR 64 may be a close fit. Even if the drive wheels are changed over to another brand. It would mean the drive rods and other linkages would need a little reworking.

http://www.gscalenews.com/pdf/piko-g/37210p.pdf part number 62.

http://pamakhobbies.com/piko-g/ PAMAK Hobbies Sydney, Australia webpage.

As I am going battery powered + wireless remote control I also have to factor in battery size, charging point location, wireless receiver setup and location of aerial. There's not a lot of space for the extras. 

As long as it can pull a small rake of up to 8 - 10 cars for shunting / small trains I'll be happy.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Some more progress from my kitchen table workshop lol. 










In the picture you see the plate frame, coal / water bunker, roof sub assembly and the front of the cab. Next step is to work on the backhead and firebox area, add cab sides, water filler hatch and a few smaller details on the bunker. 

Each sub-assembly is scaled, rough sketched, built and test fitted prior to attachment. In some cases it may be painted and attached in the superdetailing phase. 

While still figuring the power situation underneath at least I can progress with other tasks or projects. I'm hoping to have the cab setup close to paint stage for the Model Railways South Australia Convention 15 in early September.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Apologies for the laxness in posting progress pics.





































So, as you can see, the basics of the cab are essentially done and testing as I go. I don't have clear detailed pictures or diagrams yet of the backhead controls etc. But it does show how squeezy the cabs on the Rats were. I've since adjusted the cab poles length to site the roof. More to follow.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Here is a pic from the MRSAC (Modelling Railways South Australia Convention), the cab has been levelled and a few more details added.

For now the superstructure work has been put to one side while focussing on the underframe and power setup. Also shown is the Rn Wagon plus other projects underway.










I purchased a Bachmann 0-6-0 Annie drive unit, so that is now dismantled in order to utilise the mech and 2 drive wheels. I drew up a scale sized layout of the dimensions I need to fit all the bits and bobs into. 

By playing Tetris I can workshop my limitations and opportunities into a feasible working unit. Also it's important to consider the wireless control system and power needs at the same time.


----------



## Tropic Blunder (Dec 4, 2015)

Hey Scott I know you just purchased an Annie drive kit but other V classes ive seen have been made out of Bachmann "Columbia" mechanisms. If you want photos join the "garden railways Australia" group on facebook, theres heaps of photos of other SAR prototype models that have been bashed on there

Jake


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

No probs Jake, I'll certainly have a loook. I've seen some people use a Porter drive unit as well.


----------

